# July 2010 Masonic Education - Temperance â€“ A Cardinal Virtue



## News Feeder (Jul 1, 2010)

In beginning his Masonic journey the EA encounters many lessons regarding his conduct and responsibilities as a Freemason. Along with the Secrets of the Craft are outlined moral guideposts to direct him toward a better life and achievement of happiness. In particular he is directed to pay special attention to the Four Cardinal Virtues, namely Temperance, Fortitude, Prudence, and Justice.

read more



More...


----------

